# uv sterilizers



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

What is everyone's thoughts on using a uv sterilizer? I've read about them, they seem to be really useful. Does anyone use them? on planted? Any answer is awesome thanks!

Aswell what wattage is reccomended for a 100 gallon?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

They are great for clearing up green water blooms and can perform a valuable function for many aquarists as they kill other waterborne organisms that are harmful to fish (i.e. ich, mycobacteria) which can help prevent the spread of disease (but it won't help infected fish). However, there is the cost of running/changing a UV bulb and somehow pumping water through it - so you have to weigh the costs of UV vs. the costs of your tank and livestock. Do you have any particular reason to add one at the moment?

There are theories that the UV light can have a negative affect on ferts, especially iron, in the water if you have a planted tank, but my personal experiences don't support the theory, I've run 24x7 UV for months in a row with no ill effects to plants.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

As of right now i'm moving and then going to be setting up a 100 gallon next week. I will be setting it up with having angelfish in mind, about 5 or 6. I'd like to be able to have them breed and maybe raise the young. I'm thinking for the prevention of possible disease, and prevention of greenwater. I've been running a 20 and a 10 gallon with no real problems with fish, but i've only had little ones like mollies, tetras, guppies and platys.


----------



## ladyhawke1066 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey, I bought the Green Killing Machine from Petsmart online and it worked so quickly, I am very very happy. I had pea soup for a tank, my fish were practically ghosts. Put it in June 30th, by Friday July 3, it was clearing up nicely. By Sunday July 5, immaculately clear. Water tests perfect, fish happy (I think............. ) and so am I! If you have an algae problem, I highly recommend one.


Patty


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ladyhawke1066 said:


> Hey, I bought the Green Killing Machine from Petsmart online and it worked so quickly, I am very very happy. I had pea soup for a tank, my fish were practically ghosts. Put it in June 30th, by Friday July 3, it was clearing up nicely. By Sunday July 5, immaculately clear. Water tests perfect, fish happy (I think............. ) and so am I! If you have an algae problem, I highly recommend one.
> 
> Patty


got a link to the green killing machine thing?

thanks


----------



## ladyhawke1066 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello,

Just google Petsmart. I think it is www.petsmart.com or something like that.

It was easy to find, 59.99 US. 91 with shipping and handling. The two that they have at Big Al's are 149 (you need a pump in addition) and 179 for the Coralife Twist. I am so glad I went with the Green Killing Machine. Even my 30 gal. established tank was never this clear.

Are you having an algae problem too?

Good luck. Let us know what happens.

Patty


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

I think I saw the Green Killing Machine in store at Square one PJ Pet Mart. For a 9 watt one, if I remember it correctly, it is $59.99 Canadian $. They have one with a higher watt. I cannot remember the price. There are other PJ stores in other city. Just go to their web site and check for store location.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ladyhawke1066 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just google Petsmart. I think it is www.petsmart.com or something like that.
> 
> ...


OHHHH!! just googled it...

those one (thought they have different name)... I seen them in petsmart.. internal filter + build in bulb



thanks

Yeah, I have algae problem, but I am trying to solve it by a cheaper solution. I just brought a 1" pleco and 40 cherry shrimps...


----------

